# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Iron Man 3 : Votre avis

## kOrt3x

Bonjour  tous,

Je viens d'aller voir Iron Man 3 au cinma, c'tait LE film que j'attendais avec impatience depuis son annonce et je n'ai pas tait du du tous.

Toujours aussi drle, plein de suspense et des effects toujours plus incroyable...




Avez-vous t le voir ou aller vous le voir ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## minnesota

Salut,

C'est pas le genre de "suite" qui me tient en haleine trs longtemps... donc  moins d'tre fortement sollicit, je n'irais pas le voir au cinma... a finit toujours par tre sans surprise et trop prdictible...

----------


## bob633

minnesota > Si tu cherches des films o il faut rflchir, o la fin n'est pas prvisible ... il ne faut pas regarder les gros blockbusters amricain  ::): 

Moi ce que j'attend d'un film comme Iron Man 3, c'est :
- de l'action,
- des effets spciaux,
- de l'humour.

Aprs, avant mme de le voir (j'irais le voir bientt), je sais que le scnario tient sur un post-it mais a ne me gne pas, je ne vais pas le voir pour a.

Ca me fait penser  la srie spartacus que j'ai ador, o j'ai entendu beaucoup de critique "Ouhaa trop de sang c'est pourri ..." "ouha c'est trop porn* c'est dgeulasse ... ". Et bien si tu veux de l'histoire de Rome, du blabla etc il y a tout un tas de srie fait pour a. Spartacus c'est : action, sang et sexe. Le ralisateur l'a dit et on en attend pas plus de cette srie.

----------


## Barsy

Un film rempli de placements de produits, un bon gros scnario version "bien contre mal" plein de clichs et au milieu une licence de superhros surexploite...

Le tout dans une sance  10 prcde par 20 minutes de pubs...  ::aie:: 

Je pense pas que j'irai le voir...




> Spartacus c'est : action, sang et sexe.


En gros, c'est un porno avec des femmes qui ont leur rgles quoi...  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> En gros, c'est un porno avec des femmes qui ont leur rgles quoi...


Non, c'est un gonzo : l'action c'est quand ils tapent  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> minnesota > Si tu cherches des films o il faut rflchir, o la fin n'est pas prvisible ... il ne faut pas regarder les gros blockbusters amricain


Non, mes genres sont trs varis, j'ai vu le 1 et le 2 au cin, une troisime fois ce serait de trop pour les raisons prcdemment voques... c'est tout... dans le mme style j'ai vu les 3 Transformers au cin, tous les x-men au cin, les 3 Spiderman aussi au cin (mais pas le deuxime nouveau Spiderman  ::roll:: ), les deux diffrents  ::roll::  Hulk au cin, etc... et puis parfois y'a d'autres films pas mal avec moins de moyens, mais qui mritent une contribution ticket de cinma... ce que je ne donnerais pas  Iron Man une troisime fois... mais a ne veut pas dire que je ne le regarderais pas...

----------


## Rayek

Je suis all le voir hier soir, et je me suis rgal.
Il est dans la mme lign que ses prdcesseurs (Humours, actions, ...).

----------


## Nhaps

ds 3 c'est celui que j'ai le moins aim, mon avis:

Les + : 

De l'action et des effets spciaux de fou
Pepper qui est super styler dans cette pisode
De l'humour

Les - :

Le foutage de gueule sur le mandarin
Super Vilain pas si super que ca
Le vide du milieu de film


En conclusion, une histoire pourri, sinon le dbut et la fin du film est clairement styl d'un point de vue bim bim dans tes yeux. Mais a reste une norme dception

----------


## Grom61736

> Le foutage de gueule sur le mandarin
> Super Vilain pas si super que ca


Ah moi j'ai trouv a fun le Mandarin mais c'est le genre de truc, si j'avais lu les comics et t fan d'Iron Man, c'est sur que je l'aurais mal pris.

Sinon, le Super Vilain et plus super que dans le 2.
Dans le 2, le combat dure 3 coups de poing et un laser dans la tronche ==> fini.

----------


## Nhaps

> Sinon, le Super Vilain et plus super que dans le 2.
> Dans le 2, le combat dure 3 coups de poing et un laser dans la tronche ==> fini.


Ouais un peu rapide mais il avait de la gueule le russe. 


PS : no S.H.I.E.L.D dans Ironman 3 -_-'
PPS : le teaser de fin -> rigolo mais inutile  ::):

----------


## Lyche

Je suis all le voir, et j'avoue, que en tant que lecteur des BD, je me suis juste emmerd pendant 2h.

RDJ surjoue cet humour qui devient le ciment d'un scnario vide et dj vue ( Dark Knight Rises ).

Une ridiculisation du plus grand ennemie de Iron Man, une histoire toujours la mme avec un super hro qui veux pas perdre sa gonzesse et qui fait  amende honorable.

Fin bref, j'ai bien rigol sur les scnes d'humour (omni prsentes :/) mais le scnario est plat, dj visit et les 45dernires minutes ou je me suis totalement fait chier avec un combat mal men, certaines longueurs dans les plans m'on vraiment dgout du film.

Ha, j'allais oublier






42 armures sur lesquelles on en voit 4.. 5.. je trouve a vraiment limite...




Bref, je suis vraiment dus, tout comme ce qu'ils ont fait de wiplash dans le deux... Le combat contre les drne qui dure plus longtemps que le combat contre le boss.. Mais non stop >_<

ha, juste entre nous (mais chut  ::aie:: ) Son armure, elle pse pas 3 grammes bordel, elle est faite d'or et de titane et il la traite sans soucis, ou mme la malette que Potts lance sur le circuit de Monaco lors du deux.. C'est juste un blague on dirait qu'elle jette une valise de vtements  ::mur::

----------


## Grom61736

J'avoue que n'tant pas fan des comics, j'ai t moins choqu que vous mais il est vrai que je m'attendais quand mme  ce qui est une constante des hros Marvel : les supers-emmerdes des super-hros.

Et j'ai trouv Iron Man trop "parfait". Pas de problmes d'alcoolisme, etc... et son "problme" dans le film (pour ne pas spoiler) qui se soigne tt seul... Bof. :/

Mais globalement, j'ai bien aim.

----------


## Lyche

> J'avoue que n'tant pas fan des comics, j'ai t moins choqu que vous mais il est vrai que je m'attendais quand mme  ce qui est une constante des hros Marvel : les supers-emmerdes des super-hros.
> 
> Et j'ai trouv Iron Man trop "parfait". Pas de problmes d'alcoolisme, etc... et son "problme" dans le film (pour ne pas spoiler) qui se soigne tt seul... Bof. :/
> 
> Mais globalement, j'ai bien aim.


Ce qui n'est pas vraiment IM puisque dans le comics il passe tout une partie de sa vie comme alcolo notoire, colrique, violent et dsagrable avec les femmes.

Mais, il faut comprendre, c'est un film grand publique. Il faut montrer l'exemple. Le quadra quasi parfait  :;):

----------


## Nhaps

> Mais, il faut comprendre, c'est un film grand publique. Il faut montrer l'exemple. Le quadra quasi parfait


C'est tout a fait ca, et c'est pour ca que c'est 'beau' mais c'est vide

----------


## Etanne

J'ai ador le premier opus pour l'humour du personnage que j'ai moins retrouv dans Ironman 2.

Par contre avec le 3 je me suis rgal, de l'action, plein d'humour.. ..un bon moment pour ma compagne et moi.

Par contre, j'ai failli me noyer dans mes pop-corn quand Jarvis sort  Stark :



> Le Cloud d'Oracle vient de terminer les calculs


Et en voyant le gros logo plus tard de Sun Oracle  :8O:

----------


## FSiebert

> Et en voyant le gros logo plus tard de Sun Oracle


Bin quoi ? Tous les journalistes ont un Exadata dans leur van, videmment  ::aie:: 
a en collecte des donnes un journaliste avec sa camra  ::mouarf::

----------


## kOrt3x

> PPS : le teaser de fin -> rigolo mais inutile


Le teaser de fin ne sont jamais inutiles...
Et si tous simplement ce qu'il raconte sur son fauteuil ne serait tous simplement pas un rve...

----------


## Nhaps

> Le teaser de fin ne sont jamais inutiles...
> Et si tous simplement ce qu'il raconte sur son fauteuil ne serait tous simplement pas un rve...


C'est pas un rve....

Au dbut Tony raconte son histoire, aprs on entre dans le film, et  la fin, on voie que l'histoire tait racont au professeur, celui ci se 'rveillant'  la fin, un peu comme moi au cin  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> C'est pas un rve....
> 
> Au dbut Tony raconte son histoire, aprs on entre dans le film, et  la fin, on voie que l'histoire tait racont au professeur, celui ci se 'rveillant'  la fin, un peu comme moi au cin


Je crois que ce qui m'a achev dans le film.. c'est la Chanson du dbut du film... Qui colle absolument pas  l'univers et qui en plus tait dj minable mme pour l'poque  ::no::

----------


## chaplin

J'ai vu le film hier, et je me suis dit, est-ce que Ben Laden n'est pas du pipo? Je trouvais le scnario original sur certains points, parce que je n'avais jamais vu a dans un autre film. 

Comme je lis pas les BD, je peux pas dire c'est bien / pas bien. Les effets spciaux ne manque pas.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je crois que ce qui m'a achev dans le film.. c'est la Chanson du dbut du film... Qui colle absolument pas  l'univers et qui en plus tait dj minable mme pour l'poque


Ouais, mais elle passait tout le temps  l'poque, donc a se tient.

Par contre, pas d'ACDC de tout le film  ::cry::

----------


## Lyche

> Ouais, mais elle passait tout le temps  l'poque, donc a se tient.
> 
> Par contre, pas d'ACDC de tout le film


Oui je dis pas qu'elle passait pas tout le temps ( mon grand dsespoir)... Mais a collait pas au film bon sang.. Il y avait 40 000 chansons en 1999 pourquoi Blue de Eiffel 65  :8O: ?

Et non, pas de AC/DC c'est d'une tristesse sans nom :'(

----------


## ManusDei

Mais c'est clair qu'au dbut je me suis demand si je m'tais pas tromp de salle, ou les projectionnistes de film.

----------


## garheb

Je n'ai regard que le premier iron man, c'tait trs moyen, et surtout faut pas le regarder en cherchant si l'histoire se tient.

Autant pour les batman & spiderman j'ai trouv du plaisir  les regarder, autant Thor & Iron man c'est pas possible.

Son armure est cool, y'a de bons moments o j'tais bien dedans, mais les scnes rcurrentes idiotes & dcousues ont gch le film.

Bon puis premier Iron man = vs arabes, deuxime vs russe... C'est pas original du tout. :/

Y'avait bien un message dans le premier, que tout ce qui est profitable n'est pas pour autant bon. Mais pour recevoir ce message, je prfre clairement Lord of war.

----------


## Lyche

> [...], je prfre clairement Lord of ward.


C'est lord of war il me semble  :;):

----------


## garheb

Ouch, c'est la cure de dcontamination de League of Legends dont les effets ont cess.  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon puis premier *Iron man = vs arabes*, deuxime vs russe... C'est pas original du tout. :/


Iron Man vs Afghans.

Les Afghans ne sont pas arabes. 

En plus dans Iron Man, y'a Tom Morello, le gratteux de R.A.T.M qui joue l'un des Afghans.  ::P:

----------


## Barsy

> Iron Man vs Afghans.
> 
> Les Afghans ne sont pas arabes. 
> 
> En plus dans Iron Man, y'a Tom Morello, le gratteux de R.A.T.M qui joue l'un des Afghans.


Pour la majorit du public de ce film, je suppose qu'ils ne font pas la diffrence entre Arabe et Afghans. D'autre part, c'est un classique du cinma amricains de faire des mchants  partir de strotypes lis  leurs conflits actuels.

Durant la guerre froide, les mchants des films c'taient les Russes et depuis 2001, les mchants sont les intgristes musulmans.

----------


## kOrt3x

C'est comme Die Hard, une fois c'est les allemands, les pirates amricains, une fois les russes...

----------


## rawsrc

T'as oubli les mchants kinois, maintenant ils ont aussi leur place au panthon  du cinma US...

Par contre y en a certains auxquels on leur fout une paix royale : 
- les esquimaux, t'as dj vu des mchants esquimaux ?? T'imagine l'horreur : mort  cause d'un esquimau frelat... la gerbe, quoi  ::lol:: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## kOrt3x

Oui, c'est aussi comme dans l'Arme Fatale, un coup c'est les hollandais, un coup les chinois... A croire que tous le monde en veulent aux Amricains.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rawsrc

Tout le monde : oui !

Mme les extra-terrestres, je te conseille un chef d'oeuvre inoubliable tellement c'est document et crdible o les mchants ETs en veulent aux amricains : Independence Day.

C'es savoureux, scnario des Bogdanov, c'est juste inou.

----------


## kOrt3x

> Tout le monde : oui !
> 
> Mme les extra-terrestres, je te conseille un chef d'oeuvre inoubliable tellement c'est document et crdible o les mchants ETs en veulent aux amricains : Independence Day.
> 
> C'es savoureux, scnario des Bogdanov, c'est juste inou.


Ah oui, je l'ai avais oubli cela.
Idem dans Mars Attack.

----------


## Deadpool

> Oui, c'est aussi comme dans l'Arme Fatale, un coup c'est les hollandais, un coup les chinois... A croire que tous le monde en veulent aux Amricains.


C'est des Sud Africains dans l'Arme Fatale, pas des Nerlandais.

----------


## kOrt3x

> C'est des Sud Africains dans l'Arme Fatale, pas des Nerlandais.


Ah oui, exacte, c'tait la fille qui tait Hollandaise.  :;):

----------


## vineoneo

Je voudrais pouvoir voler comme lui.     : Ccool:: Ccool:

----------


## kOrt3x

> Je voudrais pouvoir voler comme lui.     : Ccool:: Ccool:


Moi tre riche comme lui...

----------


## Valentin14

Je trouve que ce 3me volet n'apporte pas forcment grand chose aux deux chapitres prcdents si ce n'est que l'on dcouvre d'avantage la personnalit et les failles de Tony Stark. On passe plutt un bon moment et les effets spciaux sont toujours de qualit mais le scnario est un peu bancale, je ne verrais pas l'intrt de faire un 4me...

----------


## Polynsia

L'acteur principale est toujours aussi cool dans ce rle ainsi que dans celui de sherlock ^^

----------


## Flexslayer

Salut. Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais en ce qui me concerne, je trouve quIron Man 3 est le volet le plus russi de la saga. Bien entendu, mes dires ne se basent pas sur les effets spciaux, mais le scnario. Quoi quil en soit, jespre quil ny aura pas de reboot li  Iron Man. Je vois mal qui pourrait succder  Robert Downey Jr. Bye.

----------


## Christophe P.

> Salut. Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais en ce qui me concerne, je trouve quIron Man 3 est le volet le plus russi de la saga. Bien entendu, mes dires ne se basent pas sur les effets spciaux, mais le scnario...


Le 3 c'est bien celui o Tony Stark pleure pendant plus de la moiti du film car il n'a pas d'armure alors que depuis le dbut il pouvait appeler toutes ses armures ?  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Le 3 c'est bien celui o Tony Stark pleure pendant plus de la moiti du film car il n'a pas d'armure alors que depuis le dbut il pouvait appeler toutes ses armures ?


C'est a ^^

Cela dit, il faut avouer que cette scne finale avec toutes les armures diffrentes tait plutt sympa, enfin je ne les ai pas vu normment de fois chacun mais j'en ai gard un meilleur souvenir que le 2 (qui ne m'a pas plus marqu que a, enfin bon aprs c'est ptet aussi car c'est plus "frais" dans ma mmoire).

----------


## Tillo

Le trois est plutt cool, si je devais faire un classement, je dirais : 1,3,2

----------


## lamalettedunet

Bien qu'il faille reconnaitre  la srie Iron Man d'avoir lanc les films marvel avec brio, personnellement c'est la srie de films que j'apprcie le moins de tout le MCU... Je ne reconnais ni le personnage tony stark que j'apprciait tant dans les comics, ni ses ennemis, qui sont ridicules dans les films, et sans grand intrt...  voir ce qui viendra dans le prochain avengers...

----------


## Walter M

Moi j'ai bien apprci lron man 1, pour moi c'tait le meilleur.

----------

